# just thinking out loud..



## jason0007 (Nov 21, 2006)

for my wife's belated xmas gift...i bot her a $2500 diamond necklace..
with that money i could have purchsed 2 walthers, another glock, and a smith and wesson m & p..

i tried to explain that to her and compare what i could have bought with that tiny diamond but she don't understand...

well..i am going to get at least ONE walther...hehe


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Women don't get the gun thing. My wife will never understand. Yea, I have several, but I will always want another - Its kinda a collection thing. Not really a "need" thing 


(now she is reading this and slapping me in the arm) :smt022 :smt022


----------



## jason0007 (Nov 21, 2006)

you got it ...it's a collection thing..and right now..i have 3 and a fourth on the way..and i only started buying as of nov 05, 2006..

prior to that..had not interest at all..

but what led me to buy one was this..

i had a nightmare of myself and my wife tied up by bad guys and i was friggin shot in that dream..that morning when i woke up..i decided then that i was gonna buy one for the house..my wife understands that part..but the part where i have to buy 3 guns..well.............that took some begging..lol..

and now....when i pop the fourth one on here in a week or so....

it will be interesting..


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

jason0007 said:


> you got it ...it's a collection thing..and right now..i have 3 and a fourth on the way..and i only started buying as of nov 05, 2006..
> 
> prior to that..had not interest at all..
> 
> ...


 - I'm too honest to just buy them and put them in the closet and never say anything  - She wouldn't know one from another, but I don't like tod o that kinda stuff..

Good luck when U tell her


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> My wife will never understand. Yea, I have several, but I will always want another - Its kinda a collection thing. Not really a "need" thing
> 
> (now she is reading this and slapping me in the arm) :smt022 :smt022


Does she know your just talking about guns ...

.... Not wives? 

WM


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Wandering Man said:


> Does she know your just talking about guns ...
> 
> .... Not wives?
> 
> WM


 - Yes


----------

